# Google- Why Synergy Pharmaceuticals Could Go From $4 to $40 - Seeking Alpha



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Why Synergy Pharmaceuticals Could Go From $4 to $40**Seeking Alpha*SGYP develops a compound for curing *irritable bowel syndrome* as it relates to constipation. Obviously this is a huge market. More on this in a second. I want to explain first why I like the analyst: Raghuram Selvaraju, who has a Ph.D. in biotech. *...*Morgan Joseph Analysts Initiate Coverage on Synergy Pharma (SGYP)<nobr>American Banking News</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

